# איך הגויים קוראים ליום שבת



## JLanguage

ראו את הנ"ל.​


----------



## morgoth2604

השאלה שלך לא כל-כך ברורה..., באיזה שפה?


----------



## Or_lando

saturday (english), sábado (español), samedi (francais), dissabte (català)


----------



## JLanguage

Or_lando said:
			
		

> saturday (english), sábado (español), samedi (francais), dissabte (català)


 
אפילו בעברית?​


----------



## JLanguage

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> השאלה שלך לא כל-כך ברורה..., באיזה שפה?


 
.אנחנו בפורום העברי​


----------



## JLanguage

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> השאלה שלך לא כל-כך ברורה..., באיזה שפה?


 
חשבתי שמפני שהפורום הזה הוא הפורום העברי, שאלתי היתה ברורה. אני מצטער בשביל האי-בהירות.


----------



## utopia

secular people like me usually say יום שבת

BUT religious people say שבת.

They refer to it as shabat without the day.


----------



## amikama

Saturday, sábado, etc. - they all are _always_ translated into Hebrew as שבת or יום שבת, no matter who say them - Jewish or non-Jewish. There is not another word in Hebrew for non-Jewish Saturday.

I hope it's clear now


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> Saturday, sábado, etc. - they all are _always_ translated into Hebrew as שבת or יום שבת, no matter who say them - Jewish or non-Jewish. There is not another word in Hebrew for non-Jewish Saturday.
> 
> I hope it's clear now


 
Very clear - interesting that there is no other term.


----------

